# Fosdem 2016

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Le FOSDEM 2016 aura lieu du 29 au 31 janvier 2016 à Bruxelles.

Cette année, il y aura même un stand Gentoo, et un repas le samedi soir (tout le monde est invité, il suffit de s'inscrire) !

N'hésitez pas à passer, il y aura plein de choses intéressantes à voir et entendre autour du Logiciel Libre et Open Source.

Informations pratiques: https://fosdem.org/2016/ et le wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/FOSDEM_2016

----------

## PabOu

Mince, je l'ai raté !

C'était bien ? :-)

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui. Lennart Poettering a fait une bonne pub pour Gentoo, et du coup énormément de monde est venu nous voir et admirer l'affiche "Works even without systemd. Choice included"

----------

## El_Goretto

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Oui. Lennart Poettering a fait une bonne pub pour Gentoo, et du coup énormément de monde est venu nous voir et admirer l'affiche "Works even without systemd. Choice included"

 

 :Laughing: 

Je veux les mêmes en stickers! ^^

----------

## PabOu

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Je veux les mêmes en stickers! ^^

 Bah, tu as l'image en vectoriel et la licence est assez libre, tu devrais bien trouver un service en ligne pour t'imprimer ça en stickers :-) C'est vrai qu'ils donneraient bien à l'arrière de la voiture...

----------

